# Zander rezept gesucht!!!!



## troutking1 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

da ich letzten Wochenende ein Zander gefangen habe, bräuchte ich paar Rezepte, wie man einen Zander am besten Zubereiten kann!! 

Ich würde mich um Zahlreiche Rezepte sehr freuen!

Gruß
trout
:m


----------



## n1c0 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander rezept gesucht!!!!*

Google spuckt doch sicherlich ne Menge Rezepte aus.

Aber ich verzehre meinen Zander am liebsten ohne viel Schnick-Schnack, da er ja schon so ein sehr schmackhaftes Fleisch hat.

Sprich etwas Salz und Pfeffer dran, wer's mag etwas Zitrone und ab damit in die Pfanne


----------



## troutking1 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander rezept gesucht!!!!*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Google spuckt doch sicherlich ne Menge Rezepte aus.
> 
> Aber ich verzehre meinen Zander am liebsten ohne viel Schnick-Schnack, da er ja schon so ein sehr schmackhaftes Fleisch hat.
> 
> Sprich etwas Salz und Pfeffer dran, wer's mag etwas Zitrone und ab damit in die Pfanne




Ist ja nicht sehr hilfreich....
 #c


----------



## n1c0 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander rezept gesucht!!!!*



troutking1 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht sehr hilfreich....
> #c



Wenn du dich mal der Suche im Rezept Forum bemüht hättest, dann wäre man auch zu genüge fündig geworden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=12515126

Google spuckt auch ne Menge Zander Rezepte aus:
http://bit.ly/19fgk6m

Oder einfach mal bei Chefkoch nach Bewertung sortieren, das ist oft ganz brauchbar: http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0o8/zander/Rezepte.html

Kann doch so schwer nicht sein, dauert jedenfalls nicht so lange wie nen Thread zu erstellen den es schon zig mal gibt


----------

